# Mozart's 40th Symphony



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

Can somebody recommend an analysis of Mozart's 40th Symphony, especially the first movement? As I was looking at the score, the shifting of the keys is clear. After the Exposition (in the first movement), there is a passage with a lot of sharps; is this A# minor? Shortly after comes a passage without sharps and the B and E flats are natural; is this A minor? This is quite a radical piece when you really look at it.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Don't know of an analysis off hand, other than the one I just did of the development because you asked. By five measures after the double bar we are firmly in F# minor(!) From there on it descends by 4ths. If I counted correctly, the development begins in m. 101. Measure by measure it goes like this:

105 - F# minor
111-14 - ii, V in E minor
115 - E minor (A) (these parenthetical letters are just dominants of the following key)
119 - D minor (G)
123 - C major (F)
127 - Bb major (E)
134 - A major, but this is really the V/V
152 - From here to the recap is all elaboration of the dominant, D.

Overall, then, we are furthest from tonic at the very beginning of the development and we get closer and closer to home throughout.


----------

